# Hallo liebe Kinder! Ein neuer Tiere-Dialer für euch!



## News (24 Oktober 2004)

*KEIN* Zitat
[Ironie an]

Hallo ihr lieben Kleinen! :flower: 
Habt ihr die langweiligen Tierheimdialerseiten auch satt?
Na, dann passt mal gut auf, denn wir haben was Neues für euch.
Hier seht ihr eine süsse Seite, auf der ihr ganz schnell euer Zugangstool bekommt.
Ach ja, wir haben natürlich auch den blöden Kostenhinweis auf der Seite weggelassen. Der sieht ja immer so hässlich aus.

Aber Pssst!, nicht weitersagen, sonst melden sich wieder die Spaßbremsen - ihr wisst schon wer!
Verbraucherschützer und Selbstkontrolle-Vereine und so.
Die sind ganz tierisch doof.
 :love: Bis dann, eure Dani

[/Ironie aus]


----------



## dvill (24 Oktober 2004)

Solche schmierigen Angebote sind im Grunde sehr konsequent.

Der Lobbyverein der seriösen Geschäftsleute zeigt mit der Veränderung des Verhaltenskodex, wohin der Weg geht.

In der Fassung von 2001 (interessanterweise bei einem aktuellen Anbieter heute noch Basis des Geschäfts) ist ein maximaler Preis von 3 Euro pro Anruf festgeschrieben (Seite 12), in den heute gültigen Versionen sind solche Rücksichtnahmen entfernt.

Kinder sind zur ganz normalen Zielgruppe geworden. Die Raffgier kennt keine Grenzen. Der Ruf ist ohnehin ruiniert, die Umsätze mit Erwachsenen sinken, da kann der Dialer auch ganz in den Grund gefahren werden, wenn es noch mal richtig lohnt.

Der europäische Trend ist eindeutig. Die Schweiz ist sicher, Österreich schafft das bald, und unsere Politiker kriegen die Kurve auch noch.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Der europäische Trend ist eindeutig. Die Schweiz ist sicher, Österreich schafft das bald, und unsere Politiker kriegen die Kurve auch noch.
> 
> Dietmar Vill


Mit AT stimmt das so nicht ganz:
http://www.montax.com/produkte.php?archiv=41&id=43&lan=d

Der deutsche DSL-Dialer ist in sicht.

Rubi


----------



## dvill (24 Oktober 2004)

Die Quelle war falsch, hier geht es zur Schädlingsbekämpfung in Österreich. Das Zauberwort heißt "Opt-In".

Der "DSL-Dialer" ist kein solcher und wird weder die Beschränkung der Verbraucherrechte haben noch gibt es einen willigen Inkassobüttel für seriöse Geschäftsleute, weil die DSL-Anbieter mehrere sind und im Wettbewerb stehen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (26 Oktober 2004)

So, immerhin ein Teilerfolg:

Nach einer Mail an die Betreiberin hat besagte Tierseite seit heute einen Preishinweis:


> Das Angebot ist kostenpflichtig.(29,95./call aus Deutschland)



Da hat mein Hinweis auf die Benachrichtung von Verbraucherschützern (die tatsächlich schon erfolgt war) und einen möglichen Medienbericht immerhin gefruchtet.   

Die Duzerei auf der Seite hat sich allerdings nicht geändert   :-?


----------



## sascha (26 Oktober 2004)

> Die Duzerei auf der Seite hat sich allerdings nicht geändert



Vermutlich ist die Webmasterin in einem Alter, in dem man sich grundsätzlich noch dutzt. Dass im Strukturvertrieb des Dialersystems ganz verstärkt auf jugendliche/minderjährige "Drücker" gesetzt wird, ist ja hinlänglich bekannt.


----------



## dvill (26 Oktober 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> So, immerhin ein Teilerfolg:
> 
> Nach einer Mail an die Betreiberin hat besagte Tierseite seit heute einen Preishinweis:
> 
> ...


Nanu, war da eine Währungsreform? Welche Währung ist "."?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Stalker2002 (26 Oktober 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> News schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist wohl die Kurzschreibweise für "ISO-Fragezeichen".

MfG
L.


----------



## News (26 Oktober 2004)

Hm, erst jetzt fällt mir auf, dass der Kostenhinweis ganz schön tricky gemacht ist :

Er ist zwar prinzipiell gut lesbar (schwarz auf weiß, immerhin!)
- aber erst, wenn man runterscrollt.
Die Bildschirmauflösung ist so, dass weder IE noch Firefox die Zeile ganz unten auf Anhieb zeigen  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Quelle war falsch, hier geht es zur Schädlingsbekämpfung in Österreich. Das Zauberwort heißt "Opt-In".
> 
> Der "DSL-Dialer" ist kein solcher und wird weder die Beschränkung der Verbraucherrechte haben noch gibt es einen willigen Inkassobüttel für seriöse Geschäftsleute, weil die DSL-Anbieter mehrere sind und im Wettbewerb stehen.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Und die Telekom Austria ab 1.11.2004 mitmacht. Damit kann man mit dem DSL-Paytool etwa 80% der AT-Internetuser erreichen und endlich Breitbandangebote abrechnen. In De gibt es auch solche Tests. "Leider" ohne die Regularien der deutschen Behörde Regtp. 
Ich schaue in die Kugel: Dieses Forum wird es in 20 Jahren immer noch geben.

Rubi


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dimoco-DSL-Dialer? Lecker... Österreichisch-tschechische Koproduktion?


----------



## Antidialer (27 Oktober 2004)

Auf diesen "DSL Dialer" würde ich nicht viel geben, zumindest in Deutschland nicht. Ohne Mitarbeit der Internetprovider läuft erst mal gar nix. Und ob die "reinen" ISPs wie AOL und 1 und 1 da mitziehen, da hab ich erhebliche Zweifel. "Dialer", egal auf welchem technischen Verfahren sie aufbauen, haben (völlig zu Recht) einen so schlechen Ruf, das sich (von der Telekom vielleicht mal abgesehen) wohl kaum ein seriöser Provider darauf einlassen wird.

Zumal auch technisch sehr viel im argen liegt. Eine Idendifikation der User dürfte nur über die IP möglich sein. Nur was ist mit IP Nummern von Usern, die ihren Account expliziet für dieses neue Mehrbetrugssystem haben sperren lassen? Wie sollen die vorab erkannt und am Zugriff auf den "extrem hochwertigen Content" gehindert werden? Ich glaube kaum, das ein ISP dieser dubiosen Firma Echtzeitzugriff auf die Kundendaten gewährt. Das ist schon aus Datenschutzgründen unwarscheinlich. Es sei denn, die User haben sich vorab beim Mehrbetrugsdienst angemeldet und erhalten per Pin Zugriff auf den Kontentbereich. Dann ist aber die Abrechnung über den ISP unnötig.

Daneben greift bei dieser Art Zugang auch der Anscheinsbeweis nicht mehr. Die Stornoquoten dürften in schwindelerregende Höhen klettern. Und sie einzutreiben, dürfte schwer werden.

Allerdings habe ich meine Zweifel, ob sich in Deutschland überhaupt ein ISP auf soetwas einlassen würde.

Von daher: Keine Panik. Die Mähr vom DSL Dialer ist so alt wie DSL. Und bisher sind alle Versuche kläglich gescheitert.


----------



## sascha (27 Oktober 2004)

> Ohne Mitarbeit der Internetprovider läuft erst mal gar nix.



Zumindest von einem (regionalen) Anbieter ist bekannt, dass er dieser Sache nicht abgeneigt ist...


----------



## Antidialer (27 Oktober 2004)

Klar, einige der kleinen (dubiosen?) Anbieter mögen hier noch ein Geschäft wittern. Aber die Masse machts. Solange T Online und AOL als die beiden größten nicht mitziehen, hat das System am Markt keine Chance. Und nach dem massiven Ärger, den gerade die Telekom mit der ganzen Dialergeschichte hat, halte ich es für unwarscheinlich, zumal die Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten bei diesem System noch deutlich höher liegen dürften.

Das Inkasso lass ich dabei mal vor. Auch wenn die Provider die Forderung bei Wiederspruch ausbuchen, und an den Anbieter zurückgeben, so gibt es genügend Inkassobüros, die nicht nach der Bestandskraft der Forderungen fragen. Und bei genügend Druck duch Inkassobüros zahlen genug User, um das Ganze Profitabel zu machen.

Für mich wäre die Einführung eines solchen Systems auch ein definitiver Grund, meinen Internetprovider zu wechseln.


----------

